# The Virtual Orchestra Project...



## GlenRhodes (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi there..

Glad to be a part of the community.. Now, this post spans so many different genres, topics and just in general is hard to categorize - an experiment of sorts, so I posted it here.

My name is Glen Rhodes, and I've initiated a project for orchestral instrumentalists, and now I'm looking for as many good players as possible. It's called the Virtual Orchestra Project (VOP).

This is a world's first initiative to unite musicians across the globe. The goal is to make history by creating the first fully virtual, but recorded (not synthesized) symphonic recording of a piece specifically composed for the project.

Initially inspired by Eric Whitacre's success with the choral experience, "Lux Arumque" (



), VOP allows instrumentalists to follow an on-screen conductor and record themselves playing along with a well rendered, although synthesized arrangement of the debut composition, "Ancient Sands".

The one minute "teaser trailer", of sorts, can be seen here:






Performers can submit either a video, or an audio recording with a picture, depending on whether or not they are 'camera shy'. Ultimately, this is a global initiative, and though performers will not hear each-other during the live recording process, the end result will be nothing short of epic, as everything will be mixed down into final virtual video and acoustic audio production.

Everything is done through the website / program I painstakingly built at
http://www.glenrhodes.com/vop

Including downloading of individual parts to print, submitting your video or audio, and of course, watching the conductor; with musical and technical instructions in the video.

If anyone is interested in participating, or you know of anyone, or are able to forward this orchestral initiative onward, please do so.

Thanks,
Glen

-----------------------------------
Founder and developer of the Virtual Orchestra Project.
www.glenrhodes.com/vop


----------

